# pics of fish



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)

i need to find 2 or 3 people that like to fish have there own poles and tackle and don't mind paying for some gas, as of for know its time wax it and put it away and get the bow and guns out for deer season,just posted pics so when i do ask for takers you see we do produce fish in the boat. i usually don't fish when i take folks fishing just operator and really just enjoying my capehorn.anyway if someone is interested email me later.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

I feel your pain in the gas and gear department, I have a small boat and its sometimes hard to feed it getting 7mpg.It's alsoseems even harderto find reliable peoplethat got gear and will pitch in with gas. my only truely reliable fishing buddyis my 4yr old (that will fish or play with bait as long as youare willing to stay out)Is that you in the picture with the 2 kids and i assume wife?:sick


----------



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)

if it matters yea it is


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I have all the bottom gear, where do you like to fish?


----------



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)

southeast southwest pensacola pass


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

How far, what type of bottom?


----------



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)

20-30 miles, rocks ,some of myown wrecks,ect. sorry but you are to young for me to take i don't do babby sitting.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Man, that came off kinda mean, I see why you call yourself shameless.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *shameless (9/25/2008)*20-30 miles, rocks ,some of myown wrecks,ect. sorry but you are to young for me to take i don't do babby sitting.




I think you should rethink that. You dont know me at all. I guarantee I would of done more than my share of fish cleaning (probably my fish anyway), boat cleaning, gear cleaning, rigging, and payed more than my way. I suggest you post some age limits, LOSER. By the way good luck finding a fishing buddy. :looser


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Josh, I'll take you fishing if this guy thinks 15 is too young to bottom fish. 

Only an asshat would post looking for anglers, and then bad mouth someone replying to the thread.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Josh, you are also welcome to fish on my boat. I have seen enough of you on here to know your an experienced angler and would be an asset on most any boat.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *shameless (9/25/2008)*20-30 miles, rocks ,some of myown wrecks,ect. sorry but you are to young for me to take i don't do babby sitting.


You don't do babysitting but, You have kids????????????? That's f*Ked up!!!You f-ing douchebag!!!


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Josh,

That goes for my boat as well. I post on occasion in the need a ride section. 

For 20-30 miles out, I'm sure I could make a better haul than that. Not impressed at all.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

> *pogypumper (9/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> For 20-30 miles out, I'm sure I could make a better haul than that. Not impressed at all.




:withstupid



yeah that is pretty lousy for that kinda run.....


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I wonder if shameless has to stand on phone books to see over that center console. oke


----------



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)

what i ment was you are under the age of 18 there fori would be resposible for your actions and you. too much for to worrie when i don't even know you.as far as my kids you jackass thats a little different ! and yea jerk i can seeover the console. you asked a stupied ?of what kind of bottom do i fish, well you should knowwhere reef fish hang around. sorry i hurt your feelings next time think about what you ask me and you want get a smart @ss answer. take it how you want i don't really care. also too catch fish within 20 miles like is perrty good when gas is 3.00 plus . reply all you want i'm done with your cometts got better things to be doing.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree that was a dickhead response on the part of shameless. josh you can come out on our boat anyday, as soon as i get a break from school and work bud...





> *shameless (9/26/2008)* too much for to worrie when i don't even know you.




just how many people on this website do you know? this website is for networking, and meeting new friends, fishing partners, etc.





> *shameless (9/26/2008)* reply all you want i'm done with your cometts got better things to be doing.




ya like getting an education because your spelling isnt much to brag about; nor is your character.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

josh same goes here:toast any time i go you are more than welcome. i have read to many of your threads to care about yourage. you could definetly teach me a thing or two! dont waste your time withthat guy.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *shameless (9/26/2008)*what i ment was you are under the age of 18 there fori would be resposible for your actions and you. too much for to worrie when i don't even know you.as far as my kids you jackass thats a little different ! and yea jerk i can seeover the console. you asked a stupied ?of what kind of bottom do i fish, well you should knowwhere reef fish hang around. sorry i hurt your feelings next time think about what you ask me and you want get a smart @ss answer. take it how you want i don't really care. also too catch fish within 20 miles like is perrty good when gas is 3.00 plus . reply all you want i'm done with your cometts got better things to be doing.


AS far as Josh being 15 (your responsibility on your boat), I understand where you are coming from. On the other hand being a little more diplomatic wouldn't hurt either. I'm also sure that you at 15 asked all the right questions......I'm sure you thought before hand before asking.







...Nice mess of fish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

man!... how did i miss this thread!?!?!?!?!:doh


----------

